# Missing for 2 Years!



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

This is my cat Noah. 

He went missing from my home in Burnley, Lancashire, ENGLAND in the end of March/beginning of April 2011. 

He was a year and a half years old at the time and looked like a kitten as he was a petite cat. He has a white tip on his tail.

When he went missing we placed posters up and rang up vets and RSPCA near by and left our contact details but still no sign. 

We are not giving up hope to find him! Please if anyone has any information, contact me.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

He's so sweet - no wonder you are desparate to find him still. I wish you every success.

Of course - lovely little lad like that may have a new home.


----------

